# Ideas for a “bbq/smoking area” in a back yard



## Mattyt7 (Apr 24, 2018)

So I’ve got a small area (about 12’x10’) in my side yard that I’d like to make my bbq/smoking area. My question to you guys is, what DIY “bells and whistles” and/or necessities should I consider putting in this area? 
A little more description of what I’m working with . .  Currently, it’s just dirt but we’re planning on putting in a slab soon so I can move my Weber 4burner propane grill, camp chef smoke vault, and hopefully soon a new Kamado style cooker into that area. The area is between the house and a masonry property line wall, the other 2 sides are open. 
I’m not looking to go crazy spending money, just thinking of some basic add ons I can either build or install myself over time such as shelving for storage, table top for stationing food before going on the grill, etc.
I appreciate any ideas anyone has to offer!


----------



## Mattyt7 (Apr 24, 2018)

Any pictures of your bbq area are also highly encouraged and appreciated!


----------



## old sarge (Apr 24, 2018)

A roof over the area. Very handy during inclement weather. Also electricity.


----------



## branstone (Apr 24, 2018)

like Old Sarge said !      a retractable awning  would be ideal, but $$

also a source of water


----------



## markh024 (Apr 24, 2018)

Any type of wind break/wall would be huge.  I need that in the worst way as my smokign area is in the SW/W facing direction so I'm almost always battling wind. Some day if/when I redo my back patio a structured grilling area/wind break will be in the plans.


----------



## rjob (Apr 24, 2018)

Water, power, wind breaks, propane connections to allow remote placement of tank to conserve space in work area. Suggest checking Building code some require clear passage between building and property line for emergency services. Ran up against this one time code required 14 feet for clearence.


----------



## weedeater (Apr 24, 2018)

As Sarge said definitely want power and roof of some kind. Covered water tight storage for all the extra stuff, therms, charcoal, utensils, etc.  Deck box works well for this. Comfortable chair!  Etc. 

Weedeater


----------



## Mattyt7 (Apr 24, 2018)

old sarge said:


> A roof over the area. Very handy during inclement weather. Also electricity.


I’m in Southern California, so weather isn’t a huge concern, but electricity is a great idea. I’ll definitely need some light over there, and having an outlet could come in handy. Thanks!


----------



## Mattyt7 (Apr 24, 2018)

rjob said:


> Water, power, wind breaks, propane connections to allow remote placement of tank to conserve space in work area. Suggest checking Building code some require clear passage between building and property line for emergency services. Ran up against this one time code required 14 feet for clearence.


Water is a great idea as well. The part of the house I’m next to happens to be the kitchen, so I imagine adding a spicket wouldn’t be too difficult. I’m also thinking (probably down the road a bit) swapping one of the windows out for one with a pass thru. I figure it would be awesome to pass things directly through the window to the kitchen instead of having to walk all the way around.


----------



## Mattyt7 (Apr 24, 2018)

weedeater said:


> As Sarge said definitely want power and roof of some kind. Covered water tight storage for all the extra stuff, therms, charcoal, utensils, etc.  Deck box works well for this. Comfortable chair!  Etc.
> 
> Weedeater



Storage ideas are definitely something I’m trying to figure out. A deck box is a good idea, but I’m thinking something more vertical with shelves and/or small bins. Almost like tool box, but for my bbq tools ;)


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 24, 2018)

Get a natural gas connection so you can ditch the propane tanks. Light & electricity are mandatory, IMHO. 

Having a "tent" to keep the rain off while you stand over the food is a great idea as well. 

Make sure the path to/from is concrete or stone, so you don't track too much stuff into the house.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 24, 2018)

We have a pretty extensive patio/pool deck out back. After we moved in in 2004, I discovered there was a Natural Gas line poking up out of a shrubbery on the side of the patio, near the block wall.
I have no clue why the previous owner had a propane grill (Straublestone) he left for us, on the opposite end of the patio.
I moved it over near the Natural Gas hook-up, and re-jetted it for my BBque. It finally burned out and got replaced with a Nexgrill, which didn't last long at all. That got replaced with the Son and DIL's Char-Broil when they moved and have a built in on their patio.
I hope to one day put an actual roof over that end of the patio, probably when we replace the 12' X 24' pergola cover out there now.

But here are the points...
A roof that is high, but provides rain protection is nice. Open sides a plus, roll down sun/wind breaks.
Utilizing Natural Gas so you don't mule propane bottles back and forth is nice.
At least one 120 volt 20 Amp receptacle available is nice, and directed lighting to allow nighttime grilling/use is nice. LED flood lighting directed toward key points, grills, smokers, work areas.
An outdoor sink can be nice, especially when doing cleaning or tidying up. Keeps the BBQ mess out of the house. Or at least a hose bib in the area. Consider the drainage of the area.
How about an outdoor fridge for beverages?
A pass through might be nice, French Doors might be nicer. A pass through needs to be close-able, for obvious reasons.

These are thoughts for you to consider. And here are some sticklers, check your city/area restrictions. You may not be able to do your project due to property line restrictions/HOA constraints.
Since your kitchen is on the other side of the area's house wall, all of the gas, water (hot & cold), and electric is probably easily accessible.
When I'm planning, I like to use graph paper and lay out the area, then cut out known objects to scale, like BBQ's, smokers, future wants, maybe a counter area with seating for friends and beers while Queing....
This way, you have known, to scale items you can move around and see what might land where.

Remember, this is the fun part. Think it through, come to agreements, make plans, and execute dreams. ;)


----------



## old sarge (Apr 24, 2018)

In keeping things simple:  My patio was nothing more than the roof overhang and a concrete slab.There was enough overhang to keep the grill covered but when it rained, I was getting wet so I extended small patio out with pavers.  A lot of pavers! About 15 years later I roofed over the enlarged paver area; cut into the existing roof and married new rafters to the old then decked it and voila!  Looks like it was designed that way. Then I ran electric for a dual outlet near the grill and a fluorescent light over the grill area for nite ops.   Nothing fancy.  The house was built in 1971 and the added work looks good. Giving thought to pulling the pavers and sand and replacing with poured concrete. It all takes time (and money).


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 25, 2018)

old sarge said:


> It all takes time (and money).



A whole lotta money...


----------



## mlrtym44 (Apr 25, 2018)

Is connected to the house or garage or is it away from everything?  That might make a difference on the room or awning, or if you need a walk way.


----------



## Mattyt7 (Apr 25, 2018)

mlrtym44 said:


> Is connected to the house or garage or is it away from everything?  That might make a difference on the room or awning, or if you need a walk way.


My area is between the house and a masonry wall (not a property line wall though). For the time being I’m not planning on building anything “structural” where permits and codes would really come into play. Most every thing I’m thinking of doing would be movable, nothing really built in, so I don’t think clear acces is really an issue. Adding a hose bib or natural gas line to the area may technically require a permit, but I don’t think most people bother with permits for minor things like that. . . 
If I ever were to build some kind of roof structure, that would be a different story. Permits definitely involved, setbacks, clear access, etc. all may be potential issues.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 25, 2018)

Mattyt7 said:


> My area is between the house and a masonry wall (not a property line wall though). For the time being I’m not planning on building anything “structural” where permits and codes would really come into play. Most every thing I’m thinking of doing would be movable, nothing really built in, so I don’t think clear acces is really an issue. Adding a hose bib or natural gas line to the area may technically require a permit, but I don’t think most people bother with permits for minor things like that. . .
> If I ever were to build some kind of roof structure, that would be a different story. Permits definitely involved, setbacks, clear access, etc. all may be potential issues.



Even out here in Saugus, CA (dry, sunny, inland, twix desert and fog) I'd like a roof of sorts. Don't have what I want yet, but then, I do move slowly and methodical. ;)
NG, and an outlet (120V) can be bootlegged. But if you search outdoor kitchens there is lot of food for thought. Even if the preference is for a much more leisurely approach.
All can be done in small, baby steps, and let it grow to suit you. Pavers and sand make a nice base/patio, and can be done By Owner.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 25, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> All can be done in small, baby steps, and let it grow to suit you. Pavers and sand make a nice base/patio, and can be done By Owner.


YUP! I did the paver and sand when I bought the place in '95 after retiring.  The replacement with poured concrete is my wife's idea.  Somehow I just cannot see undoing all that work. But, then I am not boss around here.


----------

